# Woldman Watches,looking For Info



## ITZJENNJENN (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi welcome to the forum

You will have to give us some more to go on


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> You will have to give us some more to go on


Well put John









Hi Jenn, what are you looking for..?


----------



## ITZJENNJENN (Sep 23, 2004)

hi.

okay , i have this pocket watch that has been passed on to me from my mother, ive had it for a few years and it is a WOLDMAN , I am wondering where WOLDMAN is originated from,and wondering my watches worth.

im clue-less.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

I have heard of Woldman and tend to remember their wristwatches used fairly basic standard low quality pin pallet Swiss movements.

I have just looked through several Pocket watch books and found no reference to any Woldman pocket or wristwatches whick makes me beleive that your watch is worth very little , unless it is very unusual, apart from sentimental value.

The best thing is for you to search the online auctions to see if there is something similar.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, nice Avatar BTW.

I've never heard of Woldman, sorry. Pocket watches do not tend to be as collectable as wrist watches and as such don't tend to be very valuable.

Unless it's very rare or has a very hi grade movement I doubt it would be worth much.

Have you any pictures of it, have you ever taken the back off to see the movement? (I would advise that you don't try to remove the back unless you know how).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.









It seems the Woldman may be the Timex of the pocket watch world. No matter, a lot of us ( PG , myself and others) have a fondness for such watches and though of little financial value your's has a known history.

Financial value isn't always important.


----------

